# Game Thread: 10.31.03 Wizards @ Raptors



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center>*Washington Wizards (1-0)*
*@*
*Toronto Raptors (1-0)*

















10.31.03
7:00 PM on CSN

*Key Matchup: SG*







vs.









*Matchup to Watch: Backup Bigs*







vs.









*MJG's Prediction*
*WAS* 90-88 *TOR*</center>
<hr><center>
*WAS* 79-82 *TOR*

*Player of the Game*








16 points (5-9 FG, 6-8 FT), 7 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals, big help in giving us some points during slumps, 42 minutes

*Next Game*
11.1.03
7:00 PM on CSN
*vs.* *<font color=#002843>New</font> <font color=#7C7A7E>Jersey</font> <font color=#002843>Nets</font> (0-1)*


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Vince put up huge numbers in his last game. I actually think we match-up pretty well with this team. We could get a win here and that would force me to go to Saturday's game.

Our defense on Vince should be a little better.


----------



## erickboy22 (Jul 17, 2002)

I thought MJG was wrong w/ the matchup of Hughes on Vinsanity ... b/c i thought Vince was SF but looking @ last nights box score its vince @ SG and Curry starting @ SF w/ Mo Pete coming off the bench ... Well i'm hoping for the same intensity from this young Wiz team ... I also believe that the Wiz match up well against Toronto .. As long as the Wiz are playing good defense and the offense is working well ... it should be an easy win ... I'm thinking 95-87  The thing that worries me are players like Jerome Williams and Alvin Williams ... the focus will more and likely be Vince but I've always love the way Jerome Williams (all out hustle) and Alvin Williams is an underrated pg ... I also want to see how Chris Bosh plays against the Wiz's big men ... i believe that when he's in he'll be physically dominated but his long lanky arms will be effective.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I look for VC to have a huge game. The Wizards won't stop him any better than the Nets did. He's back to his old form and he has confidence. 

I look for our bigs and Arenas to be the biggest factors. Alvin Williams defense has been sliping the past couple of years and I don't think he will catch up to Arenas at all. 

Kwame will have a good game I look for him to drop between 14 and 20 and 10 rebs. 

I look for Haywood and Etan to be factors also.

Hughes I think will have his hands full but will score in transition hurting the Raptors. 

Wizards win by 8.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Hughes is going to do a fabulous job defending Vince. Vince is going to have to resort to shooting his fadeaway threes because he's not getting anything easy in the lane.

I predict a Wiz win. I think we have too much speed on the perimeter and too much athletic ability in the post for the Raptors to deal with.

Alvin Williams is a good defender...Gil might not have it as easy this time around.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

For some reason O'Neil doesn't like give'n Alvin all the mins at the point... Needless to say he's not one of Alvins fan's... You'll see jus as much if not more of Palacio runnin the point... So I don't think Gil will have much of a prob at all... Vince's dribble isn't anything special... He abused the Net's cuz RJ and Kittles are terrible perimeter defender's... Let's see how he stacks up against Hughes D... On the other hand... VC's defense is non-existant... So Hughes could easily drop 20 on him... This game will be decided in the paint IMO... JYD and AD combined for 28 board's against the Net's... Haywood..Brown and Thomas have gotta clean the glass to keep the second chance bucket's to a minimum... I like the Wiz chance's in this game though... Wiz by 6... Peace


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>erickboy22</b>!
> I've always love the way Jerome Williams (all out hustle)


Jerome has killed us in the past. He can be a frustrating player to play. Hopefully our younger more althletic team can reduce his trouble making.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

I think the Wizards will keep firing, and win by 10. We will see how well this defense does against a premier scorer in this league, Vince Carter.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

It's funny how people think wizards won't do well this year but then they destroy the bulls and now are going to seemingly beat the predicted #7 in the east.

Well anyways here is my prediction for the game...

Vince is held to around 20 points with bad shooting, kwame has a game with around 20 points 10 boards and +3 blocks. Hughes has another good game and arenas passes out a lot of assists and doesn't take shots. The raptors will get almost no points in the paint. Overall i think both teams won't shoot THAT well. 85-80 Wiz win.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Wizards are gonna take this one, Kwame player of the game..
22 points, 8 rebs, 4 assists.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Mo pete is going to work Hayes.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Mo pete is going to work Hayes.


Peterson only played 11 minutes in the opener, and he's lost his starting spot to Curry. From what I've read on the Raptors board, he's barely hanging in the rotation any more.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

This could be the game where Jeffries step's up... I'm also expectin a better performance outta Haywood... If he doesn't perform against AD then they need to start Etan... Peace


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

If only those who doubt Kwame's quickness (coughGeorgiaSportscough  ) could see moves like the one he just made -- back to the basket, quick spin to the hoop for the easy lay in while leaving his man standing there. We're up 9-2, playing pretty well again.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> If only those who doubt Kwame's quickness (coughGeorgiaSportscough ) could see moves like the one he just made -- back to the basket, quick spin to the hoop for the easy lay in while leaving his man standing there. We're up 9-2, playing pretty well again.


Nah... MJG rememba the last game?... Where he took Baxter fromt he 3 point line then crowned Eddy wit the jam... I'll find the link... Peace


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Wizards-Raptors Game Thread*

It's 16 - 8 Wizards right now.

Arenas and Hughes are a good backcourt for the Wiz. 

One thing is obvious. If Toronto is going to start Michael Curry and Jerome Williams they will always score in the 80's all year long. Those guys can't shoot or score.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Here it is... 
http://www.pinevillefootball.com/KwameDunk.MPG


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Whoa I didn't see this thread. I'm sorry. Simply delete my thread.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

NM10, we already had this thread going, so I put your post in here.

Kwame is playing really solid so far, despite shooting a really poor jumper in the opening minute (I worry about his confidence when he does something like that early in the game). He's got 6 points on 3-4 shooting with 2 boards and a block (a nice one too).


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

At the end of the first, we're up 21-11. Toronto shot only 20% and looked pretty poor on offense out there -- including Carter, who shot 3-9 for the quarter. Hughes is leading us with 7 on 3-7 shooting while Kwame is second with 6 on 3-4 shooting with three boards. While we don't look quite as sharp this game as the last, we're still playing pretty well. They were outboarding us pretty bad though, so we need to work on that over the next three quarters.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I only saw the last 5 minutes of the 2nd qtr but I like the score. Saw an Arenas block and steal. Also a nice Etan and Hayes block. The offense was ice cold.

By the way, Haywood is really starting to get on my nerves. Play Etan more and more please.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

They outhustled us in the 3rd quarter. I like the line-up we have out there now in Kwame, Etan, Hayes, Arenas and Huges to finish the game.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Terrible call on Hughes with 3:06 to play on a block on Vince


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We're up by one with 45 seconds left off the putback by Thomas. That followed a very nice postup move from Kwame on the play before. Kwame has played excellent in the post tonight; he's using his speed very well to get relatively easy shots.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That pass was off the hook from Carter, he made it look like that was his plan from the start. Kwame and Hughes both went down hard on that one, but the both look okay. Here we go, down by one, 33.7 seconds left ...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We lose, 82-79. Hayes took an awful three point attempt while there was still around 12 seconds on the clock in an attempt to tie, I'm not sure what happened there. Something on the last play really got Arenas steamed, he threw his jersey into the crowd and had to be pulled off the court by a teammate. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Raps make you play ugly to win. I couldn't even watch most of it after halftime.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Arenas looked pissed at the end, he threw his jersey in the crowd.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> The Raps make you play ugly to win. I couldn't even watch most of it after halftime.



we're the 03 version of van gundy's knicks


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> we're the 03 version of van gundy's knicks


This is what makes me mad, people from the opponents team coming to the other teams board trash talking saying how good they are that they beat us. Especially when people say something which they aren't.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> This is what makes me mad, people from the opponents team coming to the other teams board trash talking saying how good they are that they beat us. Especially when people say something which they aren't.


:uhoh:
that wasn't trash talking. Kevin O'Neill learned from both Riley and Van Gundy.

c'mon, you gotta admit that raps D the past to games have been solid down the stretch.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Something on the last play really got Arenas steamed, he threw his jersey into the crowd and had to be pulled off the court by a teammate. Anyone know what happened?



need, info, now.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Heh like I said in my post, I was as clueless as you, I'm wondering what happened. The announcers were giving their goodbyes, and then one said something like "Arenas looks really upset over there, he's having to be pulled away by a teammate ... well, we'll see you next time ...". The camera panned over to him and he looked upset about something, then he took off his jersey, chucked it into the crowd, then walked back to the locker room. He probably just got into a war of words with someone as the game closed out, no big deal I'm guessing.

As a side note, I agree that Toronto played excellent defense in the second half of this game. It seemed like every other offensive possession for us was a bad shot or a turnover.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't complain about this loss. The Wizards should have won but their inexperience showed at the worst possible time. I thought EJ made some questionable sub patterns espceially going with the JJ?laet front court for a stretch which lost us our lead. 

Some other thoughts

Hughes- I thought got worn out chasing VC all game. Maybe EJ should have switched Hayes on him some and saved Hughes energy wise. I thought that attributeds to his poor shooting. 

Arenas- I thought forced things waay too much at times he to I thought needed a bigger blow in the 2nd half. The shot he took at the end was ill advised. I wwould have preferred them work the ball inside to kwame. 

Kwame- I thought he played well. His post moves are really starting to develop. He was masterful at times on the low block. He made some nice passes also. He needed to keep Jerome off the boards alittle more also. 

Etan- Is a man downlow and at this point should be starting. Haywood is too mechanical . Etan gives us offense and a physical presence. 

Hayes- was solid at both ends. He is getting better and better made several key baskets late. But as MJG said took a horrible shot at the end. His athleticism is really got me excited. 

Dixon- hustled gave us some offense solid effort. 

Laet -hit buckets,made some smart plays but hurt us some on the boards. 

Overall I thought the 2nd shots hurt us , most were on long rebounds from the raptors shooting so many jumpshots. Easy to blame the big men but I think alot of the rebounds were as a result of our guards leaking back instead of digging back for rebounds. 

I think we're gonna surprise some people this year. We're really athletic and play really hard.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I was only able to watch the 1st quarter, but Jarvis was really showin some crazy rebounding skills. Never seen that part of his game before, and I'm surprised they let him take the final shot. In the 1st quarter, it looked like they weren't running any offensive plays specifically for him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> This is what makes me mad, people from the opponents team coming to the other teams board trash talking saying how good they are that they beat us.


I don't know what you're venting about. None of the Raptors guys have come here to rub anything in.

I think you took the comment the wrong way. He didn't say anything at all about the Wizards, nor did he even mention what the result of the game was. He just said that the Raptors are like old Knicks.



> Especially when people say something which they aren't.


We are like the Knicks were: solid on D but ugly as sin on O. In between flashes of Carter's brilliance, we are taking awful, awful shots and building houses in the half-court. 27 points in the half is a pathetic result.

Missing Stack hurts your production, though. Gilbert took too many ill shots and wasted some opportunities for you to close the door on us.

I think your coach really helped us get back into this game. Instead of driving the last nail into our coffin, he made some questionable substitutions and was running some really confused sets on O (instead of feeding it to the post and getting high-percentage shots). I don't think any of your players let you down so much as your coach just didn't go for the throat and end the game in the 3rd Q.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> This is what makes me mad, people from the opponents team coming to the other teams board trash talking saying how good they are that they beat us. Especially when people say something which they aren't.


omg... dont be mad man.. they're like the knicks of old that didn't score for ****...

fall back man check yourself


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Player of the game should have been Kwame. He played solid throughout.


----------



## erickboy22 (Jul 17, 2002)

I was really disappointed by this game ... this was one that got away. All those offensive rebs ...  I knew that Jerome Williams was going 2 kill the wiz ... He always seems to do ... He just wants the ball more than the Wiz players .. . BUT if u think about it ... to be out rebounded 49-37 ...THe Wiz didn't deserve 2 win the game ... I'll give credit to Toronto in the second half for their increase in defensive pressure ... BUT i believe that the Wizards are a better all-around team w/ more talent than Toronto ... hopefully next week when the Wiz play @ home they can learn from their mistakes ....

Thoughts on some players:

Gilbert - he played all right but seemed to force it too much at the end ... but someone had to take the leadership for the team ... So i would rather have him driving to the hole ... I still believe that he could get by his man at any time ... I also think he doesn't get the refs respect out on the court ... he was getting fouled the whole game ... that is why i think he was so upset @ the end of the game

Hughes - like Jazzy said ... he worked himself hard trying to guard VC ... he played very good defense in the first half 

Kwame - good game for the kid ... i would like to have seen him post up more when he had skinny Bosh on him ... on guys like that he should just be able to use his body 2 get his shot

Jarvis - he's got a smooth stroke ... and is soo athletic ... did u see that block on that one break ... coming out of no where and blocking the shot ...


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh:
> ...


+
oh my bad, I thought it was sort of.:|


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> omg... dont be mad man.. they're like the knicks of old that didn't score for ****...
> ...


sorry my bad I read your thing wrong.:no: its my fault


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>erickboy22</b>!
> I knew that Jerome Williams was going 2 kill the wiz ...


You called that one. He has to be one of the most frustrating players to play against.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame - good game for the kid ... i would like to have seen him post up more when he had skinny Bosh on him ... on guys like that he should just be able to use his body 2 get his shot

I thought Kwame was fine after the game he said they stopped going inside which I agree with they got caught up forcing up bad shots from the perimeter. 

Arenas needs to just settle himself down at times. We got a split on the road not bad. 

If they keep feeding Etan and kwame the ball we probably win this game because they had no defense for either guy inside.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Arenas was upset because he felt he got fouled on his last move to the basket.

I thought he got fouled too.


----------

